# Skype & Mehrwertnummern: Der Alptraum naht?



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2007)

http://www.telemedia-news.com/newsitem.aspx?id=1253


> IP calling provider Skype was at World Telemedia Prague last week to announce *that it has unblocked its services from accessing premium rate numbers around the world — effectively opening up the PRS world to international calling from anywhere.*  (...)
> While this news may be greeted with joy in the traditional PRS world, it poses a massive problem for service providers, regulators, governments and, especially Skype itself. *Lack of any clear regulation will leave Skype vulnerable to scams* and, despite bringing 220million users to the PRS table, such a high profile, household name runs the risk of severe fall out should any scams be perpetrated through Skype access of PRS numbers.


*ZEIT FÜR EINE WARNUNG??????*
Es gibt ja schon die passenden Experten, die sich [...]_self edit_[...] :stumm:


----------

